# Is there any difference in certificate?



## erfan (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I just found this forum a few minutes ago, it is very helpful. I was wondering that for the PM test if someone picks Electrical or Civil or General is there any difference in EIT sertificate? how does the EIT certificate look like. can anyone who passed show a sample picture of it?

Thanks


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2008)

erfan said:


> Hi everybody,
> I just found this forum a few minutes ago, it is very helpful. I was wondering that for the PM test if someone picks Electrical or Civil or General is there any difference in EIT sertificate? how does the EIT certificate look like. can anyone who passed show a sample picture of it?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know about other states, but when I took the exam in Indiana, I didn't get a certificate. I still have the passing letter with the hand-written score at the top of it, but nothing else. Passing the FE doesn't really gain you much except a step towards taking the PE.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 23, 2008)

In MI, we just got a passing letter too, no certificate. We didn't have a score either, just PASS... if you fail I think you get dianostics.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Illinois sends you a 5x7 piece of paper with your Engineer Intern number...It's identical to the license for the PE, the only difference is the title and that the FE/EIT paper has no expiration date.


----------



## erfan (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks everybody,

My state is California. Actually I didn't get from your answers that is it written in thoes papers that your EIT is for General Engineering or Civil Or Electrial... depending on the type of exam you take in the PM?


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer (Jul 23, 2008)

erfan said:


> Hi everybody,
> I just found this forum a few minutes ago, it is very helpful. I was wondering that for the PM test if someone picks Electrical or Civil or General is there any difference in EIT sertificate? how does the EIT certificate look like. can anyone who passed show a sample picture of it?
> 
> Thanks


HI just passes on the ELSES letter that states you PASSED the FE Exam, and if the applicant hasn't taken the PE Exam, there is an INCOMPLETE.

Although the minimum number of years of experience is 4 under a licensed PE in the specific discipline that an applicant wants to take the exam, HI considers your effort no longer valid if you haven't attempted the PE in 2 years after you pass the FE exam.

No certificate is issued ---- I did inquire of the HI DCCA PVL about this.


----------



## Tark62 (Jul 29, 2008)

erfan said:


> Thanks everybody, My state is California. Actually I didn't get from your answers that is it written in thoes papers that your EIT is for General Engineering or Civil Or Electrial... depending on the type of exam you take in the PM?


If you pass the FE exam in California, you will get a nice 8.5 x 11 wall certificate that names you as an "Engineer-in-Training". Everyone who passes gets the exact same EIT certificate, regardless of which PM module was taken; there is no mention of any specific discipline. The certificate is "valid until professional licensure is obtained"; there is no expiration or renewal date.

California licenses PEs on a discipline-specific basis. So if you eventually become a PE, the PE certificate will specify your engineering discipline (civil, electrical, etc.) But California law doesn't distinguish between different disciplines at the EIT level, and I've never heard of any other state making this distinction either. Most other states don't even distinguish between different disciplines at the PE level.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can verify the CA above. Also, TX you get a generic certificate but it expires and you have to jump through hoops to get it extended if you dont take the PE within X years. No problems, but consider it when applying for the PE bc it has to be done before the postage date.


----------

